# continue to lose...help



## shroomdreamer (May 6, 2014)

Hey all,

I've read this forum for a few years to get an idea when theyre popping but have never posted. Over the last few years I have continued to strike out and have taken a bit of a hitin morale and passion because the results are never there. I used to go to some land outside lincoln along salt creek and have found, at most, a dozen at once. for me this has been great because it has given me enoughh to get a skillet full. I went outtwice this year and some last to the same spot. and had no success....a real bummer. 

At this point I'm not sure what to do. I do not have access to any good private land and I do not have the time to scour public areas daily because of a busy life. 

Could anyone spare some advice? Are there any areas around Lincoln that i might be able to have success at? How much of the season is left? Is there still a chance they'll pop around salt creek? Last but not least, does anyone have any for sale incase the other options dont work out? I would like to get enought to have a nice dinner for myself and my parents who got me started. 

I know these are pretty generic questions but maybe these could open some conversation. Lastly, does anyone hunt the salt creek? if so is it a decent place or am i wasting my time?

Sorry about capitalization, spelling, and punctuation....typing this on my ipad. 

Thanks all.

ShroomDreamer


----------



## shroomanitutanka (Oct 18, 2012)

I am not too familiar with the Lincoln area, but I would try the wooded areas of branched oak or Pawnee lakes. You may have to drive up to Louisville or two rivers state parks to find any decent wooded land. If there are stretches of wooded area along the salt creek, then don't overlook them. Perhaps after some rain on Thursday, you'll have better luck. Remember to search grassy areas too. The bigger yellows and the years last big ones are often found in grassy fields etc..,
Good luck &amp; happy hunting! 
Shroomani


----------



## shroomdreamer (May 6, 2014)

Hey Shroomani thanks for the response. When you refer to grassy areas, could you give me an example? Does grassy mean the grassy areas under a wooded area or grassy areas like along the side of the road? Or maybe. grassy areas between two wooded areas? Ive only found them in wooded areas so i dont know what i should be looking for when it comes to grassy areas. Thanks.


----------



## shroomanitutanka (Oct 18, 2012)

No problem. Clearings in wooded areas always produce, especially grassy areas on the edge of the woods. And I had to chuckle when you asked what you should be looking for! You should be looking for mushrooms! Lol! They're out there. Don't let tomorrow's high temps discourage you. After the rain on Thursday, and I mean as the rain is ending, get out there and you should be able to find some nice yellows. Friday should be spectacular! 
Good luck &amp; happy hunting!
Shroomani


----------



## shroomdreamer (May 6, 2014)

Thanks again. I have never really hunted in the grassy areas but there are definately some grassy spots in the area i know. Back to salt creek i go. 

Off subject but does anyone ever dream about finding morels? lol. I think my wife thinks i'm crazy when i tell her i had a dream about finding a honey-hole. Have one once a season. Maybe my dreams will come true this year...litterally.


----------



## shroomanitutanka (Oct 18, 2012)

I dream about them all the time. Especially at this time of year. In 40+ years of morels seasons, I always become obsessed around March when I answer a calling to start scouting the ground. I always look for tell tale signs, like woodland violets, dutchman's breeches &amp; the tiny red strawberry mite. When I find these things, I know the morels are soon to follow. It's quite amazing to see 4 or 5 Tom turkey's vying for one female, or young bucks cavorting for the attention of a wary doe. Even if I don't find the morels, it still is a sight to behold the woods in springtime. It's a rebirth of all things and affirmation of what wakan tanka gives to each of us, if we will just take the time to be aware! Many human beings forget all these things they were taught as a child. Taking in the wonder of our world is a gift to all of us! Morels are just a bonus!
Tread well and open your eyes to what surrounds you! Take a child &amp; show them what life is really all about!
Shroomani


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

I live in lincoln and probably hunt the same area you hunt. I've found over 5 pounds this year not much for most but for me it's great I don't expect enough to sell just enough to eat and share with family and friends. There still coming up I found a little over a pound on Monday and there were some very fresh ones. I would be glad to hunt with you and show you some of the things I've learned about these woods my 12 year old son usually goes with me if you wanted to bring your kid. Let me know I'll be going out Thursday and Friday.


----------



## shroomdreamer (May 6, 2014)

Spore,
That's would be great. I'd love to meet up and go shrooming. I was planning on going out both of those days as well. Is there a way to private message on these forums? If so let me know and I'll shoot ya my contact info.


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't know of a way to private message on here


----------



## shroomdreamer (May 6, 2014)

Shoot me your info at [email protected]


----------



## dean (Apr 16, 2014)

Dear ShroomDreamer
Please understand that private land consists of tillable acres for farmland worth maybe $10000/ac if NEW farmers treat it right. They do not. Drive around and you will see that possible room land is shrinking. You will see all the piles of old trees that used to produce morels just piled up and not removed. Bee Free and Go 2 Another State


----------



## the twisted ones___ (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanx for all your input Shroomani... Your an Inspire to many here.. Keep up the Good Work... Peace
TTO...


----------

